# Education about furries!



## da-fox (Oct 1, 2009)

One of the best video you can actually find about furries!
I decided to share it with you..... NO CREDIT TO ME...except for putting it on youtube -_- lol

A tail of Identity:::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHniCdbNU3s&feature=channel_page


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2009)

For a moment, I thought it was the college documentary.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive seen that one before, why is it only Fursuiters are in Documentaries about furs??


----------



## da-fox (Oct 1, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Ive seen that one before, why is it only Fursuiters are in Documentaries about furs??



Cause its mostly them that are pointed....

Artist draw...oki... we dont hear from news that they have sex in suit! The medias are mostly around fursuiters so..... I think its a good thing to show them that fursuiters are not ALL/only a sex fetish.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 1, 2009)

da-fox said:


> Cause its mostly them that are pointed....
> 
> Artist draw...oki... we don't hear from news that they have sex in suit! The medias are mostly around fursuiters so..... I think its a good thing to show them that fursuiters are not ALL/only a sex fetish.



True, i just wish people didn't think all furry was, is Fursuiting, it makes me and many artists i know feel invisible in the fandom, we are barely mentioned at times in interviews, its the suiters like clowns or mimes people see everywhere acting up for attention.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty good documantry but of course, the inner animal thing doesn't apply to all of us, and I really don't like the stereotype that all of us are therians.  

A good thing is that the people weren't to creepy as most videos X3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

>.>
Is the link safe to click on?


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> >.>
> Is the link safe to click on?



Considering the post above yours mentions "inner animal", it probably is.  Just instead of educating about Furry, it's educating about Modern Therianism / Otherkin(ism?).  So not really a Furry documentary.

EDIT:  From the video description.


> Is it possible that putting on a mask could allow someone to let their *true self* emerge?


So yeah, _definitely_ not talking about Furry.  Or in the least, not vanilla Furry.


----------



## FlashTimberwolf (Oct 4, 2009)

The most positive documentary on furries I've ever seen.


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

Well it's less inaccurate than most of what I've seen on the topic so far. But I wouldn't say what I'm doing is the dorkiest thing in the world. I'm mostly here to look at visual art and discuss various topics of varying importance to the world, primarily on the unimportant side.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 4, 2009)

I think the filmmaker is mistaking therianthropy with furries. It is positive, but um, last time I checked, most furries don't have shit to do with an "inner animal" or whatever.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 4, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I think the filmmaker is mistaking therianthropy with furries. It is positive, but um, last time I checked, most furries don't have shit to do with an "inner animal" or whatever.



I guess some still don't understand the differences between Otherkin and furries.

Anyways, it's not going to be long until a _professional_ filmmaker decides to pick the furry fandom up and attempt to exploit the shit out of it for personal gain.

Michael Moore for example.


----------



## Scautty (Oct 5, 2009)

That helped me figure out a term for my kind. "Meta-Furry." If it's spelled that way. xD


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, the documentary is good.

But I'm just sad to see the usual load of middle-aged stereotypical nerds working in computers.
"unemployed and living in their parents' basement"
"geek chart" (lolwut)


----------



## Tarkin (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, I'm a Filmmaker, and I am a Furry... I would never exploit the fandom for gains... Unless it was for the Fandom itself or for me to survive


----------

